# Blush, highlighters and Bronzers for the NC/NW 15-20's!!



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Girls i wanted to reach out to all the others like me who are quite fair. I want to share ideas on blush, highlighters and bronzers or any other cheek product for our skin tone.
What works for you? What are your favourite products?


----------



## chelseadawn (Oct 9, 2009)

Physicians Formula Matte pyramid Bronzer! It's awesome, and it doesn't come off as really dark or weird or anything. It says matte but it has a natural kind of finish, not powdery or dry, very silky.

my favourite blush is Cubic from MAC. it is PERFECT for my skin tone (NW15 I think). just gives me a little natural glow, it is beautiful. (wearing it in the pictures I have up on my profiley thing here, don't know what to call that)

As for highlighting, I always always alwayyyss wear Strobe Liquid if i'm wearing any makeup. it's glowy and natural and amazing.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for that info!
I am heading into MAc tomorrow. I will probably have a look at the blush you have recommended me. I have strobe cream but to be honest i really dont know how to use it effectively!


----------



## annikay (Oct 9, 2009)

These are my favourites:

MAC Blooming
MAC The Perfect Cheek
MAC Daft Pink
MAC Warm Soul
MAC Gentle
MAC Pretty Baby
MAC Perfect Topping MSF
MAC Refined MSF

HTH someone!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 9, 2009)

great topic, ive been thinking about this myself!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

I am loving sunbasque. A MAC MUA recommneded it to me. i love the shimmer blushes


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 9, 2009)

I find it hard to find bronzers that don't make me look orange!
My rec's are:
MAC Solar Riche Bronzer (limited edition)
Bobbi Brown bronzer in Golder Light
Bobbi Brown bronzer in Antigua

For blushes I really like:
MAC Well Dressed
MAC Tenderling
MAC Blushbaby


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 10, 2009)

I am an NC 15 and I love Springsheen Blush and Soft and Gentle MSF for a highlight.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's what i love:

-Global Glow msf....i use this like a bronzer
-refined golden bronzer.....i use it when i already have a tan

As for blushes, i find i can pretty much wear anything and my faves are Fab & Peachykeen.


----------



## kathyp (Oct 11, 2009)

Another vote for Cubic. Lately I've been digging soft peaches rather than pinks or tans, though.  I use to wear Cheek, which I think you can still get if you're near a pro store.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks girls for all the recommendations, they're great!
i am sick of pink blush. i do like the more peachy blushes too. 
i really love the MAC shimmer blush, love it, love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm about an nw/nc15 and i love the following -

dollymix blush - great buildable pink
springsheen blush - peachy colour
spaced out (neo sci fi collection) - stunning peach with pink sheen to it.
perfect topping msf - perfect highlighter which give a nice sheen.


----------



## mrs.honey (Oct 12, 2009)

Im NW20 and was recccomended Melba from the Mac MUA and its lovely on my pale skin, will have a look at the others mentioned.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunately my two favourites are LE but hopefully they will come around again

Beauty Powder Blush - Stark Naked, gorge! 
Beauty Powder - Flower Mist Dew
Beauty Powder - Yoga Mode (excellent for natural look or a little definition with other blush)

Blooming is okay but I fell out of love with it, same with SpringSheen

Non Mac favs

Nars Orgasm Multiple (not blush)
Px Pressed Powder Leaves - Royal Radiance excellent as a peachy blush or a pale girl bronzer
Pout blush stick Rampant Rose (discontinued but lasts forever and I've still got mine)
Too Faced Snow Bunny bronzer really pretty good for us pale girls

I'm NW15

I have to check out that cubic, looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 15, 2009)

can anyone recommend a brown bronzer for our skin tone? most of them make me look orange


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_can anyone recommend a brown bronzer for our skin tone? most of them make me look orange_

 
Good question!  I have read a lot of people like "Golden" bronzer but I haven't ever tried it so I can't say for sure. I have Refined Golden and it's pretty but it is on the orange side so I only wear it when I am really tan already.  (I am NW25/30)  I like Solar Riche but it was an LE.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm about NC20 right now. My favourite bronzer is a blush-tenderling and for non mac I like cover fx bronzer in gold.

My favourite blushes are stark naked bpb, alpha girl and summer rose beauty powders, cheek and well dressed.

For highlighters I love perfect topping msf, MUFE loose shine on powders and Clinique's shimmering tones powder. It was all pink and called something like in the pink.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanted to bump this to see if anyone has any good recs for a matte bronzer?  I normally use Solar Riche but I think that it is too shimmery for the fall.  TIA!


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

Note to self: get Cubic and Dollymix ASAP!

thank you girls!


----------



## chickatthegym (May 7, 2010)

I have to add that I have now tried MAC Golden Bronzer and it's AWESOME!  Perfect for light-medium NW skintones


----------



## peachsuns (May 7, 2010)

Thank you girls for bringing this topic back! It really helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So nice to see some of my favorites on the lists here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're not bronzers, but I like Refined MSF and By Candlelight MSF for a natural and healthy glow. 

Yes, chickatthegym, I've heard that Golden is nice for light skin.


----------



## cetati (May 7, 2010)

MAC Pinch o' Peach is wonderful on light skins, as is Dior Rose Brazilia.


----------



## iluvmac (May 7, 2010)

I'm NW20 and finally found the perfect matte bronzer for my skintone: CARGO Matte Bronzer in Medium. It's not orange at all!
As for blushes, my favs are Mac's Melba and Prism.
Hope this helps!


----------



## marquise (May 7, 2010)

I'm NW15 and my favourite blushes at the moment are MAC's Springsheen and cremeblush in Lillicent. 

I use MSF Perfect Topping as a highlighter - it gives a gorgeous glow. 

The best bronzer I've found for my pale skin is Guerlain's Terracotta Bronzing Powder in Blonde (Sephora: Guerlain Terracotta Light Sheer Bronzing Powder: Bronzer). It's expensive but it's well worth it.


----------



## kimmy (May 8, 2010)

bronzers:
too faced chocolate soliel (matte)
too faced pink leopard (cool toned + shimmer)

blush:
mac full fuschia
mac well dressed
mac mocha

highlight:
mac perfect topping msf
mac soft and gentle msf
mac porcelain pink msf


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

I am NW 20 during winter.

I love wearing then

MAC bronzer Refined Golden
MAC blush Springsheen
MAC blush Pink Swoon
MAC Cream Colour Base Pearl as a highlighter
MAC MSF Perfect Topping


----------

